# Tri Fuel or gas only



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello I am looking to buy a new generator probably an inverter generator and I am wondering about tri fuel option.Home heat,cooking and hot water are feed from 500 gal pig,I dont have n gas at this location,but I am looking to move to an area that has it avail. I like the options but I dont know if its worth it in a portable because I have read engines run much higher rpms on propane that gas.I dont know how realiable a tri fuel would be.Any knowledge anyone possesses about tri fuel vs gas,inverter vs reg gen would be appreciated!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The engine will run at the same speed on propane or gas. The governor will handle that.

You may experience a power loss running your generator on natural gas, due to lower btu's. This is not normally a problem with propane. Tri-fuel conversions are usually easier to install, you basically add a mixing block to the carburetor inlet, behind the air filter. A dedicated propane/ng kit usually requires drilling of the carburetor.

There are lots of threads on the benefits of an inverter vs regular generator. Take a long hard look at what you need to run. Inverter generators are more expensive and can be more complicated to repair. You'll likely hear lots of comments on "dirty" power. Fortunately, most switching power supplies nowadays aren't very fussy. Cheaper (read as Chinese) generators tend to have dirtier power than the more expensive units.

If you need 240 volts, for hot water or a well pump, a traditional generator is the way to go. For smaller loads, or electronics, an inverter generator would probably be your best option.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

We have a big Northern Tri-Fuel at the fire dept, and it does great even on 220, I would go that way, more options to fuel it and keep you powered up


----------

